# Racial makeup of your city



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

liat91 said:


> Since Icelandic peoples and Saudi Arabians are both considered white than what the heck, let most hispanics consider themselves white. Seems being white is being stretched further and further all the time. That Brazilian guy who was tragically mistaken for a terrorist was shot because he didn't look like a white person to the British police. I imagine however that in Brazil he is considered a white person. I'm kind of curious why all these people from Latin american countries want to be considered white, when their skin color is olive. Yeah in america white usually means milky white skin, because milk is the color white. But that's not all, you always need to have sharp European like features as well to be considered white. I've seen some hispanics who have milky white skin and not really any European like features and some hispanics who are pretty dark olive in complexion who has totally sharp features. I guess my point is, that white is considered some kind of higher social status even if the person really isn't white. Sounds kind of racist. I think in India they have a hierarchel social caste system based on skin color. Sounds like the old system set up by European imperialists still holds major sway to this day. Well if you want to hold on to this old archaic system to your belief system than thats great for you. I think they said women who spoke up for themselves must be witches back in the day. So if any women speak up you might become a pillar in your community if you burn them at the stake.


Well that's a nicely ill-informed post

The Indian Caste System developed in Ancient India, long before Europeans set foot on the Subcontinent. It wasn't an invention of Imperialism.

Jean Charles De Menezes wasn't shot because "He didn't look White to the Police", if this was the case then the armed police would have shot most of the passengers at Stockwell Station that day (Stockwell is one of the "Blackest" areas of South London). He was shot due to incompetence and poor intelligence, and not forgetting everyone was a bit "twitchy" as 52 people had been blown up two weeks before, and the previous days 4 more attempted suicide bombings occurred.

Think before you type :sleepy:


----------



## Scraper Enthusiast (Oct 4, 2005)

*Cherokee County (northwestern suburbs of Atlanta, GA)*

White persons, percent, 2000 (a) 92.4% 
Black or African American persons, percent, 2000 (a) 2.5% 
American Indian and Alaska Native persons, percent, 2000 (a) 0.4% 
Asian persons, percent, 2000 (a) 0.8% 2.1% 
Native Hawaiian and Other Pacific Islander, percent, 2000 (a) Z 0.1% 
Persons reporting some other race, percent, 2000 (a) 2.6% 
Persons reporting two or more races, percent, 2000 1.3% 
White persons, not of Hispanic/Latino origin, percent, 2000 89.9% 
Persons of Hispanic or Latino origin, percent, 2000 (b) 5.4%


----------



## Scraper Enthusiast (Oct 4, 2005)

polako said:


> White, because Spaniards are white. 95% of the American Hispanic/Latino population are of mixed ancestry either Mestizo or Mulatto that is why they are considered a minority. 5% are white but are confused about the whole Hispanic question.


Correct. Most Hispanics in the United States are not white. Most are mixed, known as Mestizo. A large percentage should also be classified as native american. I'd say that it is about 5% of all Hispanics in the U.S. that should be classified as white, a large chunk of those living in the South Florida area and being of Cuban decent.


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

In Belo Horizonte, Brazil

About 53% are white (the majority of portuguese origin, and the rest usually italian)
39 % are "pardos" - "brown skinned", mixed people
8% are "pretos" - "pure blacks"



liat91 said:


> I'm kind of curious why all these people from Latin american countries want to be considered white, when their skin color is olive.


Well, answering your question, here in Brazil the majority of the white population is from Mediterranean origin, specially Portugal. And people in Portugal usually are not "milky" skinned, but olive skinned. That also happens with some spanishes, italians... Obviously, you can say there´s some ancient Arab mixing in those countries. However, you never see people questioning whether part of the portugueses, italians, spanishes, etc, are white or not. They´re all considered white, being them white or olived skinned. So, descendants of those people in Latin America will say they´re white, just like they´d be classified if they where born in Southern Europe.


----------



## DoubleR (May 21, 2005)

There are about 350,000 registered foreigners in Tokyo out of 12 million people as for 2005: http://www.toukei.metro.tokyo.jp/gaikoku/2005/ga05ea0300.xls (from Tokyo Metropolitan Government) 

Asian 291,568
European 22,876
African 3,003
North American 22,305
South American 8,744
Oceanian 5,086
Others 244

Total 353,826

This figure is just pathetic. It is a homogenious city as the result of the governor of Tokyo and some politicians in the government being racist. Honestly I think the Americans and Europeans should pressurise Japan more harshly to open up the country to outside bit more. I feel that the Japanese people will become ignorant if they don't affiliate with the people around the world like the Londoners and New Yorkers do.


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

DoubleR said:


> This figure is just pathetic. It is a *homogenious city* as the result of the governor of Tokyo and some politicians in the government being racist. Honestly I think the *Americans and Europeans should pressurise Japan more harshly to open up the country to outside bit more*. I feel that the Japanese people will become ignorant if they don't affiliate with the people around the world like the Londoners and New Yorkers do.


Why? Why must all cities in the world become "multi-cultural", "multi-racial"? I don´t think it´s a problem if a country closes its borders, as long as the population wants and it´s not gonna have a negative impact in the economy. I like going to Japan and seeing Asian people, going to Africa and seeing black people, going to Europe and seeing white people... I don´t want to end with the "homogenious cities" just to have one huge "homogenious world"!


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

Bruno BHZ said:


> In Belo Horizonte, Brazil
> 
> About 53% are white (the majority of portuguese origin, and the rest usually italian)
> 39 % are "pardos" - "brown skinned", mixed people
> ...


Most of Spaniards are milky. Then, there is a lot of olive skinned. And then, there is a lot of Spaniard who are sunbathed. A lot of British and Americans believe that sunbathed people are not sunbathed but original skin. That's the mistake.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Bruno BHZ said:


> In Belo Horizonte, Brazil
> 
> About 53% are white (the majority of portuguese origin, and the rest usually italian)
> 39 % are "pardos" - "brown skinned", mixed people
> ...



but it's not in the same way. in southern european countries such as Spain,Italy,France and Portugal you can find people a litlle olive skinned. that just because the sun and beacause some of they may have arabs descendants. but in latin america they are usually more olive skin. that's not becasuse they are southern european descendants, that's because they are very mixed with europeans,arabs,native people (indians)...


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

yeah there are def different types of white. you dont have to be pale white.
Just like theres light skinned and dark skinned black people.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

DoubleR said:


> This figure is just pathetic. It is a homogenious city as the result of the governor of Tokyo and some politicians in the government being racist. Honestly I think the Americans and Europeans should pressurise Japan more harshly to open up the country to outside bit more. I feel that the Japanese people will become ignorant if they don't affiliate with the people around the world like the Londoners and New Yorkers do.


The last time the West pressured Japan into opening up (against Japan's will) the result was Japanese militarism from the Meiji Restoration to 1945. 
And Japan's immigration policies aren't any more racist than many European immigration policies.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

I think lots of you are confused. We are talking about whites as a race, and skin tone classification. A person can be of white race and dark skin tone(Southern Europe).


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

Tecnically, there are only 4 races (neither whites, nor hispanics, etc):
Some of the forumers did correctly:

Caucasians
Blacks (negroide)
Asians (mongoloide)
Australian Aborigines (Australoides)


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

AdamDeLonge said:


> Tecnically, there are only 4 races (neither whites, nor hispanics, etc):
> Some of the forumers did correctly:
> 
> Caucasians
> ...


Correct. There are around 1billion Caucasians, 1billion Blacks, 2billion Asians and 500,000 Australian Aborigines. 2.5billion are mixed.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

I thought the Australian aboriginals were black.


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

Nope, those are the four races based off of bone structure and geographical origin.


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think race doesn't exist. Only us stupid humans could take something as simple as (the people who migrated to Europe long ago where not getting enough Vit. D from the sun so they had to develop through evolution to have lighter skin to be able to survive) into massive human exploitation and social neurosis. Done.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

liat91 said:


> I think race doesn't exist. Only us stupid humans could take something as simple as (the people who migrated to Europe long ago where not getting enough Vit. D from the sun so they had to develop through evolution to have lighter skin to be able to survive) into massive human exploitation and social neurosis. Done.


Certain people have more power over other people because that is the way God wants it to be. If it was God's will Africa would be the prominent continent and whites would be migrating there, but it wasn't.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

AdamDeLonge said:


> Tecnically, there are only 4 races (neither whites, nor hispanics, etc):
> Some of the forumers did correctly:
> 
> Caucasians
> ...


I know this is scientifically correct, but it is so simplistic as to be virtually useless.

What race are the Negritos of Australasia? (e.g. Papuans), they are technically Asiatic but have evolved to virtually identical to Negros from Africa.

Vast swathes of the Human population are a mixture of these basic groups.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

*
I think "Asian" is quite a misleading word. What is so called Asian? If you classify Arabs and Chinese into the same group, why not include Caucasians too? So called Asia and Europe are actually one continent, isn't it?

And I think so called "White" and "Colored" are also misleading. 
*


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

globocentric said:


> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> Probably the only capital city in the world with an ethic minority as the majority
> 
> Chinese 44%, Malay 43%, Indian 11% plus others 2 %.
> ...


OMG, Chinese are the No.1 ethnicity of the top 2 cities of Malaysia. If Singapore didn't ....


----------

